# Clenbuterol advice



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm considering trying out a 2 week on/2 week off clen cycle for enhanced fat loss.

what would be a safe dosage for a large 17 year old? what sort of side effects may i experience at say, 80mcg daily? followed with of course a strict diet and training regime, to what level would it increase fat loss?

thanks.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright mate

First off your going to need to take magnesium, potassium and taurine daily to prevent cramps

Are your tabs 20mcg or 40mcg? You need to work your way up to your tolerance level... So say x1 tab per day for x2 days then x2 tabs for x2 days x3 tabs for x2 days and so on. When you get up to the point when your getting intense shakes then drop it back down one tab and run at that for the rest of the two weeks... After the two weeks off you should be able to start off on the dose you finished on!

P.S

I havent ran Clen myself yet although Im am starting It on monday, So Im just telling you what Ive been advised off other members and from what Ive read on many threads on here!

There's a link to a thread with some excellent advice for cramp-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/135423-cramp-course.html

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Enjoy the shaking lol. I ran 3 days on 3 days off last time. Found it to be very effective.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

big ste said:


> Alright mate
> 
> First off your going to need to take magnesium, potassium and taurine daily to prevent cramps
> 
> ...


The only bit i disagree with is starting on the same dose you left off. You need to start from scratch again because the clen will have partly left your system.

I had great results when I used clen with HIIT (high intensity interval training). Buy some good runnning shoes and take to the streets.

I've also been getting some great results off this product:

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

Yohimibine also saturates the alpha receptors so is a better drug for shifting stubborn fat (like waist and thighs). You can use paypal on that site and was very fast delivery.

Very cheap, and I really like the "buzz" it gives.


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Hi mate thanks for the reply, i can get my hands on 40mcg tabs, and i'll definetly buy those supplements you mentioned to assist the cycle. Is the fact that i'm 17 a major problem? i'm thinking of trying a 2 week on/2 week off first cycle, something like this:

day 1: 20mcg

day 2: 40mcg

day 3: 40mcg

day 4: 40mcg

day 5: 60mcg

day 6: 60mcg

day 7: 60mcg

day 8: 80 mcg

day 9: 80mcg

day 10: 80mcg

day 11: 60mcg

day 12: 60mcg

day 13: 40mcg

day 14: 20mcg

what do you think? what sort of results am i looking at? and do i need any pct?


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

LionMX

Did you run that product with clen?

p.s coleman, no pct needed. and when i ran i started off low and graudally increased to dosage. if i were you max i would take would be 100-120mcg. you get some crazy shakes, well i did anyway.


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

Thanks but what fat loss results can i expect from a 2 week cycle?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

LionMX said:


> *The only bit i disagree with is starting on the same dose you left off. You need to start from scratch again because the clen will have partly left your system.*I had great results when I used clen with HIIT (high intensity interval training). Buy some good runnning shoes and take to the streets.
> 
> I've also been getting some great results off this product:
> 
> ...


I thought that as well but like Ive said I havent ran It myself yet though! I might start on half the dose I finish on to be safe... Or do you disagree with this?! and think I should start competely fresh?

I use them fat loss stacks as well for fasted cardio... Great product IMO :thumbup1: Im using them at the moment with a 'ChestEze' ECA stack for the rest of the day! I'll be doing this while Im on the two weeks of Clen as well.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sef coleman said:


> Hi mate thanks for the reply, i can get my hands on 40mcg tabs, and i'll definetly buy those supplements you mentioned to assist the cycle. Is the fact that i'm 17 a major problem? i'm thinking of trying a 2 week on/2 week off first cycle, something like this:
> 
> day 1: 20mcg
> 
> ...


No need to taper down mate... And no you dont need a PCT


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

ok cheers, i just ordered some clen off my source, about 7-8 days worth or so, see how it goes, then i'll let you all know. thanks for the help


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> LionMX
> 
> Did you run that product with clen?
> 
> p.s coleman, no pct needed. and when i ran i started off low and graudally increased to dosage. if i were you max i would take would be 100-120mcg. you get some crazy shakes, well i did anyway.


I personally wouldnt mix them.

big ste- I agree dont taper down. Also dont go higher than 160mcg as its been proven not to be as effective.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Get up to 120-160mcg a day, you wont feel anything under 100mcg.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

LionMX said:


> I personally wouldnt mix them.
> 
> big ste- I agree dont taper down. Also dont go higher than 160mcg as its been proven not to be as effective.


yeah didnt think it would be save to mix. might give that stuff ago on my next cut. i wouldnt wanna go higher than 160mcg as the sides would be horrible!


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

also, does anyone know what the uk laws are for importing clen for personal use? is it controlled here?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Im pretty sure Its a POM 'prescription only medication' So you should be fine mate... But Im not 100% sure though :confused1: lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone know If Clen Is a POM or Is It classed as AAS? I have read somewhere that Its classed as a AAS but Im pretty sure Its a POM though!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Get up to 120-160mcg a day, you wont feel anything under 100mcg.


i was shaking like a leaf all day on 120mcg lol. shake that fat right off


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

big ste said:


> Does anyone know If Clen Is a POM or Is It classed as AAS? I have read somewhere that Its classed as a AAS but Im pretty sure Its a POM though!


I think legally its classed as AAS not 100% though. Do you really care?


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

would it be anymore dangerous at use at 17? is it even dangerous for short-term use? :S


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> I think legally its classed as AAS not 100% though. *Do you really care*?


Nope!  lol


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

All AAS and the likes carry some sort of danger. Its ultimately up to you buddy.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

big ste said:


> Nope!  lol


Haha. Exacatly


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

you shudnt be taking steroids at 17 yr old mate , im guessing uv been training about 6 months or so .. ?

ur test levels will just be all over the place mate

stick to research and experience


----------



## sef coleman (May 23, 2011)

By that comment you've showed us that you actually don't know what clenbuterol is...

it's not an AAS it's a fat burner that increases body temperature and fastens the metabolism, and with good diet and training can drastically increase weight loss results... it has nothing to do with the encrodine system or hormones.


----------



## beck24 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have just received some clen off a trusted source and will be starting tomorrow... is 1 40mg tablet okay too start on and work it up too whatever I can handle within reason? I have also been advised that I shouldn't train as hard cardio wise due too effects of the tablets.. is this true or is more exercise the better? im new too clen soo would be very helpfull


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

id say clen dosage depends on the brand, some stuff you cant feel anything at 120mcg but if you can get alphapharma clen do it, im shaking like a leaf at 80 with that stuff, as far as what you should expect to lose then that all comes down to your diet and training. losing and gaining weight is the easiest thing in the world to do, if you want to lose weight just make sure your in a calorie defecit. try and stay away from all the meds for the time being tho because it will only make it harder for you down the line.


----------

